# BLD hints needed! PLox give me something good!



## QCcuber4 (Jul 10, 2010)

OK! so. I love cubing, as we all do. But what we all enjoy MORE than cubing, by far, is solving it blindfolded... cuz we feel cool about it.

I first began using 3OP, learned it all from Macky's website. I used numbers which were fine... but 3op is sooooo slow, i got the taste for the O so wonderful M2/Old pochmann super combo.

Of course, using numbers to memo Edges with M2 is rediculously complicated in my opinion... i dont know, maybe i just suck with them. So i had a brilliant idea (not) and used ''taping'' .... like: tap the sticker i would have to swap.... worked fine, 0.0833% of the time.

SO i asked a pro, Limeback, about how he did it, and he said: ''alphabet''. So now i use letters to memorize my edges, and i love it alot. Screw that POR trick, thats way too advanced for my brain cells.

Hick is, i cant find a good way to memo these evil corners, they glare at me everytime i try and memorise them.

SO:

1- any corner memo hints?
2- Which execution order....? I do memo: corner edges Execution: Edges corners
3 - Would anyone have a descent R2 tutorial? Old pochmann is good but i wanna learn as much as possible...

Thx alot for ur help people,

- Émile the friendly frenchie.

P.s.-- while we're at it, anyone have a good 2x2x2 CLL alg page? I cant find any...


----------



## aronpm (Jul 10, 2010)

You can use the same letters for corners, that you use for edges.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 10, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> P.s.-- while we're at it, anyone have a good 2x2x2 CLL alg page? I cant find any...


Woner's or Anthony's


----------



## blah (Jul 10, 2010)

I 3OP. You noob.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 10, 2010)

kthx for the CLL stuff, and wth do i care that u use 3op, i find it too slow. personal opinion


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 10, 2010)

55 sec official not slow :3

Also, visual memo for corners isn't that bad either.

Using proper grammar doesn't hurt either


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 10, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> 55 sec official not slow :3
> 
> Also, visual memo for corners isn't that bad either.
> 
> Using proper grammar doesn't hurt either



Anything slower than Haiyan is slow . Jk haha. Everything is slower than Haiyan.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 10, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> 55 sec official not slow :3
> 
> Also, visual memo for corners isn't that bad either.
> 
> Using proper grammar doesn't hurt either




ok fine let me rephrase:

I, personally enjoy M2/Old Pochmann, screw 3op, i know it, i jsut dont like using it. ok? goood! but still, thats amazing, 55 seconds -_-'' my pb is like 3minutes 27 seconds...


----------



## amostay2004 (Jul 10, 2010)

3OP for corners is not slow so you might wanna stick to that instead of learning Old Pochmann. But yea M2 for edges is the way to go.

I use syllables to memo corners. I label each corner position with the letters A,S,D,H,J,K,L. The letters are followed by a vowel (a, o, or i) that represents which the sticker is facing (for Old Pochmann). I personally think it's a good method and you should give it a try


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 10, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> 3OP for corners is not slow so you might wanna stick to that instead of learning Old Pochmann. But yea M2 for edges is the way to go.
> 
> I use syllables to memo corners. I label each corner position with the letters A,S,D,H,J,K,L. The letters are followed by a vowel (a, o, or i) that represents which the sticker is facing (for Old Pochmann). I personally think it's a good method and you should give it a try




dude.... that is AWESOMEsauce... i never thougth of that, pretty freakin insane....ill give it a try really


----------



## Mitch15 (Jul 10, 2010)

yeah i like visual for corners, but i learned with numbers, and i sometimes combine both or whatever. My advice would be to try a lot of different things. different memo orders, different solving orders, different memo methods, and see what you like. though this advice is pretty generic to everything


----------



## blah (Jul 10, 2010)

I WANT TO SEE SUB-3 MITCHELL.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Jul 11, 2010)

Mitch15 said:


> yeah i like visual for corners, but i learned with numbers, and i sometimes combine both or whatever. My advice would be to try a lot of different things. different memo orders, different solving orders, different memo methods, and see what you like. though this advice is pretty generic to everything



Yeah thats pretty much what i decided to do after reading all those comments. things is im trying to get sub 2, and my PB is 3:27, which kinda sucks... i dont wanna have freakin DNFs on my first comp  and my success rate is below 50%... thing is I forget edge memo most of the time, i doubt myself (((


----------



## Joël (Aug 2, 2010)

Here's a way to memorise for old pochmann corners that is probably not used a lot, but quite cool and easy in my opinion. I learned this from Craig Brouchard:

Memorise the cycle of the corners visually. Basically, you connect targets you have to 'shoot' at in a cycle that contains certain shapes. This is done visually, if you are lucky, you'll only need to remember 7 of them visually. Don't distinguish between FUR, URF or RFU, that distinction is made by memorising a string of colors.... Because: Simultaneously, in order to keep track of what specific stickers you will shoot at, you will also remember a sequence of colors. For every target, you remember the color of the face you are shooting to. This way, the visual cycles that you memorise have very easy shapes, and the string of colors helps you to specify the exact orientation in which to shoot the pieces to their solved states. This combination of visual and auditive memorisation is quite easy, and worked for me when I used old pochmann.


----------

